# Re-enlisting after cancer remission



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (6 Sep 2011)

Hi guys, I have a question that may seem odd, but I'm really curious as to its answer. In September 2007, I was diagnosed with testicular cancer, and despite chemo and rad therapy, I had to have a testicle removed. I know this sounds gross, but the thing is, because of this, I have to take testosterone capsules (basically they're anabolic steroids) to make up for lost testosterone. I've been in remission since October, and even managed to finish a Master's degree while I was sick (the department I was in really loosened the mandatory degree completion deadlines for me). Despite the fact that I'm in remission, I'm still on a ton of meds. I desperately want to join the CF again sometime in my lifetime. Definitely not now, but I was thinking 2 or 3 years down the road.If I'm not on any meds anymore, would previously having cancer still effectively prevent me from *ever* joining the CF again? So far the remission is going flawlessly, according to my oncologist and I've put on weight and actually look normal again, but it's just the long-lasting implications I'm worried about. Sorry guys for the long, rambling message, but my years in the CF were the happiest years of my life and I just want to relive those years.


----------



## RubberTree (6 Sep 2011)

I don't think your question is odd at all...but it is one best directed at your local recruiting centre and not at random, anonymous individuals on an internet forum. No one here can give you a concrete answer (or even a firm speculation) beyond, "I don't know...maybe?"
I admire your drive to rejoin and congratulations on kicking the ass of one of the most dreaded male diseases. Now wander down to your local recruiting centre and ask to speak to an MO or qualified medical personnel. I suspect their answer will be much clearer and more accurate than anything you will receive here.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (6 Sep 2011)

Thank you for your answer and for your support in admiring my drive to re-enlist and for kicking the rear of the big C. I really appreciate any support I get, no matter what it is. 

I have to admit, when I was sick, it was a very scary time. Chemo days were the worst; I've never been so violently ill in my life. The other meds weren't fun to be on either, but I always told myself to press on. I did my Master's (just a course Master's) to stay sane while sick. It kept my mind off of the illness and focused on something else and kept me from getting in a slump of depression. What really helped was that one of the professors in my department was battling breast cancer at that time, so we really struck up a close bond and really supported each other. The scariest thing about the whole ordeal was that I was in my early 20's and I had cancer. It really shook the feeling of immortality that comes with youth.

Anyways, enough babbling, I'm going to head down to my local recruiting office and ask around. I'm not going to go into a Combat Arm trade like I did the first time around should I be accepted, but I just really, really want to get back into CADPATs. My experiences in the Army were beyond awesome and I met so many great people, it was just off the charts in terms of how enjoyable and satisfying it was.


----------



## frank1515 (6 Sep 2011)

Please continue to give us some updates. Your courage is admirable and your drive to join up even more.

All the best.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Sep 2011)

A coworker went through the same thing, although he was serving at the time. Don't know if he's on replacement therapy like you are, but he had to have a testicle removed and is still 100% deployable.

As stated before, best bet is to get to a recruiting centre and hopefully get to the medical process. No one can tell you a definite yes or no except a CF Doctor.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (6 Sep 2011)

To all that replied,

Thank you for your support and advice. I'll definitely have to speak to a CF doctor about this one. Who knows, maybe I can get a Kevlar prosthetic testicle if I successfully re-enlist in the future  .

Thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## medicineman (6 Sep 2011)

I'm pretty sure you'll have to gone 5 years cancer free before you can get in.  Best check out with the CFRC Medical Section first, but I'm pretty sure though.  

Good luck.

MM


----------

